# [FAKE] Leaked(?) picture of the Samsung Galaxy Nexus



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

View attachment 2161


Via: AndroidAndMe
Source: Handtek.co.uk

*UPDATE:*


razor2006 said:


> It's also been confirmed that this image is fake.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

So a few thoughts that come to mind...


I sure hope that the glossy metal look doesn't "peel off" like the Thunderbolt's kickstand did/does
I wonder if this will finally get Apple off of Samsung's back for "stealing" their look now that the device is nothing but a screen
I wonder if every Android mfr with a Honeycomb device can shut Apple down once they ditch physical buttons
That is one, hella-sexy phone!!!


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> So a few thoughts that come to mind...
> 
> [*]I sure hope that the glossy metal look doesn't "peel off" like the Thunderbolt's kickstand did/does
> [*]I wonder if this will finally get Apple off of Samsung's back for "stealing" their look now that the device is nothing but a screen
> ...


It sounds like it will be an actual metal chassis, according to what I read here http://ausdroid.net/2011/09/09/more-rumoured-nexus-prime-specifications-surface/

I absolutely love the look of it, while I love the sleek black appeal of my Nexus S that just looks so good, and as you said there's very little that Apple could possibly sue Samsung for, despite the nexus s never even looking remotely similar to the iPhone.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## epsiblivion (Aug 27, 2011)

If rumors are true that Motorola is the manufacturer, I think this is only an artist render. Motorola historically does not have round edge phones. It looks more of a Samsung phone to me. I don't dig the chrome either. I like dark matte colors. Or like the material and color of Nexus One/G2.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

epsiblivion said:


> If rumors are true that Motorola is the manufacturer, I think this is only an artist render. Motorola historically does not have round edge phones. It looks more of a Samsung phone to me. I don't dig the chrome either. I like dark matte colors. Or like the material and color of Nexus One/G2.


What rumors are you hearing that Moto is making it? I thought it was universally agreed upon that Samsung was making it... ?


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Samsung is definitely the manufacturer. It's also been confirmed that this image is fake.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> It's also been confirmed that this image is fake.


Ahh, I didn't know that. Thanks!!


----------

